

Ask HN: Is making one-page websites for apps a pain? - e7mac

Recently, the bottleneck for releasing products for me has been making the website for each of the apps. The best solution out there right now is buying templates but I&#x27;m never sure if I like it enough to shell out $15 instantly. I am wondering if others feel similarly.
======
olivierduval
It looks like wordpress has some nice free one page templates... but 1) it
might be overkill for your need 2) I just discovered wordpress so... I may
have false hopes 3) in any case: either you buy a template & customize, hire a
designer, or get your hands dirty

~~~
e7mac
Thanks for the thoughts. I keep using various hybrids of the 3 that you
mentioned and it's been getting annoying. I'm going to try and see if I can
maybe build a tool that could ease this process.

------
enhdless
Depending on what you need, [http://html5up.net/](http://html5up.net/) has
some free templates. I'd also be willing to build you a custom page.

~~~
e7mac
hey! thanks for the link - its definitely got many nice free templates! i have
an idea you might be interested in building together - email me at
mayank.ot@gmail.com

~~~
enhdless
alright sent you a message; I'm Heidi

------
alphagenerator
Curious: Where are you buying templates?

~~~
e7mac
creativemarket.com .. do you know any better sources?

~~~
alphagenerator
No, actually. I am learning the ropes like you are.

